# whats really good with all u fake fisherman



## lil mike (Jun 7, 2006)

i read p&s everyday to find out whats bittin.
but u guy dont have any skills i see.
i'm probaly younger then all u guys, but i can take a piece a rubber chicken with a hook in it, an make u want to eat it,        
just give me a couple of years when my $$$$$ GET RIGHT i will be the first young black man to have there own fishing show. just remember this name fishinMIKE
i'll be down OC this week end fishin the jetty and the oceanic pier the trout bit is pretty good. Color and the way u work the lure is very important, [rookies] maybe i'll see some of u rookie down their this weekend .


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I've noticed, that in this guy's threads are one of two themes..... #1, talking trash about all the fish he can catch and how everyone else fishing is stupid, #2, I need a ride.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Bait*

Hmm, I wonder what I could possibly catch with Lilmike tied tightly to the end of my rod and cast his A$$ out on my 100# test braided heaver?? Im guessing a Toad fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It must be good to be so young and feelin' yer oats. People like that think they are indestructible. Life is awaitin' for ya lil'Mike. Don't get me wrong ... most of us will wish you luck on gettin' yer own feeshing show ... but in order to do that you have to be real good at feeshin AND someone that can network with people. Lets say you can fish real good .. ok ... but the way you post (arrogantly) you alienate people and that is not good netwroking. You cannot do it alone lil'man. Too many people hold the keys to too many doors that we all need to go through .... don'y pi$$ them off.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yup, takes alot longer to rebuild a bridge than it does to burn one down.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

pride comes before a fall...


----------



## lil mike (Jun 7, 2006)

lil mike said:


> i read p&s everyday to find out whats bittin.
> but u guy dont have any skills i see.
> i'm probaly younger then all u guys, but i can take a piece a rubber chicken with a hook in it, an make u want to eat it,
> just give me a couple of years when my $$$$$ GET RIGHT i will be the first young black man to have there own fishing show. just remember this name fishinMIKE
> i'll be down OC this week end fishin the jetty and the oceanic pier the trout bit is pretty good. Color and the way u work the lure is very important, [rookies] maybe i'll see some of u rookie down their this weekend .



yeah i posted, I need a ride-- but best know I will get to the fishin spot anyways. i know i'm # 1 on the shore line.


----------



## lil mike (Jun 7, 2006)

lil mike said:


> yeah i posted, I need a ride-- but best know I will get to the fishin spot anyways. i know i'm # 1 on the shore line.


u guys r so funny, i like the feed back


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

lil mike said:


> i read p&s everyday to find out whats bittin.
> but u guy dont have any skills i see.
> i'm probaly younger then all u guys, but i can take a piece a rubber chicken with a hook in it, an make u want to eat it,
> just give me a couple of years when my $$$$$ GET RIGHT i will be the first young black man to have there own fishing show. just remember this name fishinMIKE
> i'll be down OC this week end fishin the jetty and the oceanic pier the trout bit is pretty good. Color and the way u work the lure is very important, [rookies] maybe i'll see some of u rookie down their this weekend .


Spell and Grammar Check please


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

lil mike said:


> u guys r so funny, i like the feed back


Hmmm....lil mike, some good words of advice are offered on the thread...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*iil Mike*

Dude,
On any given day luck may shine on you. A picture speaks a thousand words. I guess you haven't caught anything since 2002? 

My tag-line says something along the lines of 
"Shut up and fish, Actions speak louder than words, and silence is golden". 

Some of us old time "rookies" might have taken a humble dude fishing with them. Me, I get enough smack talk from my thirteen year old son. Since he is related I still feel obligated to show him the error of his ways . You talk that smack to me and ya might end up hitching a ride home......Ya feel me? I'm just offering a word and I'm not trying to dis you.....

See ya on da pier?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Isn't that*

Like Kids today. They know EVERYTHING about NOTHING.  Kinda sounds like that waste Tsunami-Heaver or Rudde-Dogg or what ever name he's going by these days.  First of all I don't speak ebonics, second when I grow up I want to be just like you....A ledgend in my own mind.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I can tell you one thing, if your looking for attention you'll get it, but I'm not saying that it's the attention you want. Tighlines anyway and hey can you back up the talk with pictures, seeing is believing!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh to be young again......*

I'm sure some of you remember? Your full of piss and vinegar and know it all. Then one day you wake up and look around, thats when you start to learn. Yep, *piss and vinegar *thats all it is!  Some day lil mike will wake up, or not? Either way, he'll have to sleep in the bed he makes.  Looks like it's going to be a long night. LMAO.....Hat


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> when I grow up I want to be just like you....A ledgend in my own mind.


Hey wait I resemble that comment!  

Now, I should say no comment, but I just got this itch from some commercials, and well as it says 

"I wanna be like Mike" , know it all, and be all that and some, as my girls say the bomb, yup, the kids making lots of friends here that would most definately watch his show, and if they couldn't, tape it for "all the information it would possess, with the appropriate narration telling everyone not to try this at home, because you can never do it".

Hey lil mike with big mouth, maybe no comment, but a picture paints a thousand words, so here is my picture for ya..............................


:--| 

Good friends take years to achieve, enemies, seconds, me thinking you may need some work on the making friends part!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clyde, what's up, how you feeling these days? Tell Jill I say hi!

See lil one, that's friends!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*just chill and wet your line*

good fisherman are great teachers; there was a good fisherman somewhere in your past who shared some bit of knowledge with you who helped you become such a successful angler if you sit back ,think and listen maybe you can learn some more or teach someone who needs help.


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

Huh, first troll I've seen on a fishing forum.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey HAT80!!!*

What do you say Clyde!!? How are you feeling? Keep us in the loop man...and take it easy.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, when I was young, dumb and full of c** my Dad used to tell me:

*"You don't know yet what you don't know yet and you think that makes you smart."*

Hey lil pup, keep reading that till it sinks in . . .


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

LMAO, thats good stuff, I'm going to have to remember that when my daughters get a few years older.....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*"You must unlearn what you have learned" - Yoda*



lil mike said:


> i read p&s everyday to find out whats bittin..


Good fisherman dont have to hit a website to find out what's biting... They figure it out when they get there... That is the true test. Anyone can catch fish when they are hitting heavy but only the *W*I*S*E*M*A*N can find fish on his own...

Lots of guys like you early in the season waiting for OTHER PEOPLE to find the fish for you...I call them LURKERS.....those fisherman who won't leave their homes until they know exactly when and where the fish are biting...

Sandcrab


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Where's a rolled up newspaper when you need one???


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to know it all, but then I got old and forgot it all ... I think


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Mike*

Mike:
are you the mike that used to work at college park?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know im not board police or anything, but please can you not pull out the race card, im pretty sure most will agree with me. Your the only person making a barrier here, no one said anything about white or black. And it aint about gettin your own show mike, it bout fishing not publicity. when you figure that out maybe......ima end my .o2 there before i have to say bybye for a few months.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

LIL MIKE = Little Fish = Small fishies= meaning release the small fish = no fish


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i went back and looked at this lil mike guys posts, he keeps talkin about, got to oceancityfishing.com and go to 2002 pics, has he caught anything in the past 4.5 years?


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Yeah, when I was young, dumb and full of c** my Dad used to tell me:
> 
> *"You don't know yet what you don't know yet and you think that makes you smart."*
> 
> Hey lil pup, keep reading that till it sinks in . . .


 that is the best observation I have heard yet! I am going with TROLL


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*ummm*

seems that everyone is looking down their nose at ol' lil mike because of his "youthful exuberance". but did everyone consider that his statement was meant to provoke you? plus, everyone has to have that heir of cockiness to get you through the rough times (which, if you fish the Bay, seem to be early and often). 

how does the saying go? dont argue with fools because anyone from a distance can tell who is who?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i expected lil mike to be about 12/13 tops. But if hes the guy on the oceancity site that im looking at, looks to be a grown man


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, so I was the first one to fan the flames, but I must go ahead and say what you have all heard before.....What's the difference between an internet fight and the special olympics.......nothing because in the end everyone is still retarded....PS NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE, just trying to make a point. I know that is very UN-PC these days but sometimes PC just doesn't cut it......it doesn't matter if he's young or old, he's living in a fantasy. Anyone that could go out and slay the fish like he's talking would be on the walls at every tackleshop in the area if not more. Some people come to a place like this not to spread thier knowledge and help everyone out, but to spread their ignorance and attempt to compensate for other shortcomings in their lives. So Lil Mike, best of luck with your show, tight lines and may the rod always have pullage.......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Who knows......*

He may even beat Charlie Moore!!!!!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

chest2head&glassy said:


>


that is cool/hahahahahahahahaha.......


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

singletjeffs got the right idea, i probably shoulda just kept my nose outta the maryland board in the first place, but i dont know it was just the whole "young black man" thing(there wouldnt be any barrier if mike didnt make one, but he is oblivious), to me the race issue is completely irrelevant to fishing and i was dumbfounded as to why lil mike would bring it up. I go to norview high and hear it everyday, the racecard is just a lil played out for me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No trolls*

Way too funny.....


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Read Once*

"its Better To Be Thought A Fool Than To Open Ones Mouth And Remove All Doubt." Not Saying That You Are A Fool, But Posts Like That Make Ya Look Like One. The Anglers In Here Even Though We Can Be Abrasive At Times Try To Offer Good Advice And Reports.maybe If You Try This Route You May Fare Better. By The Way I Hear Trailways Goes To O.c.:d :d Next Time Ya Need A Ride Buy A Ticket. Real Men Dont Beg For Rides They Drive Their Own Vehicles ......manlaw! :d :d :d


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

lynnpier06 said:


> but i dont know it was just the whole "young black man" thing(there wouldnt be any barrier if mike didnt make one, but he is oblivious), to me the race issue is completely irrelevant to fishing and i was dumbfounded as to why lil mike would bring it up. I go to norview high and hear it everyday, the racecard is just a lil played out for me


Food for thought lynnpier...before you dismiss Mike as playing the race card, how many black or latino fishing show hosts do you see on ESPN or TNN? How many on the BASS tour? Montauk Flyhouse? How about Headboat owners and/or Charter captains. There are some, no doubt. But generally, they are few and far between. So, if thats his dream, good for him. I think he is just saying that he is going to be the first to do it.

I admit that his message is confused by the rest of his foolishness. But is he really any more obnoxious than the rebel yellin' bass guys? Or Tred Barta?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

He's the next IKe Iconelli on the BASS tour!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

longislandtomd, i believe theres quite a few japanese and a decent number of black guys on the BASS tour now. And if youve ever been to florida, there are black headboat owners. All i know is i go to norviewhigh and if you did youd be placed in a completely different perspective than you have right now. My parent argued with me for several months with the same case your carrying, and you know what? they finally went to the school, absordbed the atmosphere and were awestruck. Im done,i really dont want this to get serious so im outta here


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Absolutely Correct Longisland*



LongIslandtoMD said:


> Food for thought lynnpier...before you dismiss Mike as playing the race card, how many black or latino fishing show hosts do you see on ESPN or TNN? How many on the BASS tour? Montauk Flyhouse? How about Headboat owners and/or Charter captains. There are some, no doubt. But generally, they are few and far between. So, if thats his dream, good for him. I think he is just saying that he is going to be the first to do it.
> 
> I admit that his message is confused by the rest of his foolishness. But is he really any more obnoxious than the rebel yellin' bass guys? Or Tred Barta?


 VERY GOOD POINT U MADE THERE. PEOPLE HAVE GONE A BIT FAR ON THIS. YES HE PRESENTED TOTALLY WRONG. YES HE BRAGS A LOT BUT HEY THATS "HIS" FREEDOM OF SPEECH. IF HE WANTS TO BE THE 1ST W/ A SHOW "BEST OF LUCK". NOW LET ME ADDRESS SOME OTHER THINGS I NOTICE HERE AS WELL. MIND YOU NOT STARTING NOTHING BUT JUST SAYING WHAT I SEE. I SEE FOLKS WRITING POSTS IN JACKED UP ENGLISH MY 8 YEAR OLD WOULD WRITE CORRECTLY ...I HEAR NO JOKES OR COMMENTS ABOUT BEING A HICK, ******* OR DUMB COUNTRY BUMPKIN COMMENTS. BY THE WAY NOT SAYING NAMES BUT BEING FROM NJ AS A DISPATCHER/FF I KNOW U KNOW EBONICS AND I KNOW YOU WERE JUST GIVING HIM THE BUSINESS BUT THAT OPENS THE DOOR TO MORE IGNORANT BS THAT WE DONT NEED @ P&S. FOR EXAMPLE TALKING SPORTS IN THE LOUNGE "LILY WHITE ASS CAME UP" AND THAT WAS WRONG TOO. I READ ALOT OF YA COMMENTS AND YOU GET A PRETTY GOOD FEEL OF WHERE THOUGHT PROCESS IS. FOLKS GET VERY BRAVE AND FOOLISH BEHIND A KEYBOARD BUT NOT WHERE THEY CAN BE SEEN AND AND HEARD PUBLICLY. YOU DO THAT DUMB STUFF AROUND THE WRONG PERSON AND ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE.FYI THINK B4 YA TYPE YA NEVER KNOW WHAT YA SAY CAN COME BACK FULL CIRCLE TO HAUNT YOU. WHEN THAT HAPPENS "I WAS JUST KIDDING" GOES OUT THE WINDOW.LETS ALL TRY AND GET ALONG AND LEAVE THE RACE ISSUES OUT OF IT ALL TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY AND SANDFLEA FROM LOCKING THE THREADS UP IF YOU CANT THEN TRY HARDER


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Litl Mike*

I got to tell you;YOU DONT KNOW ISH MY FRIEND.THERE AINT KNOW FISH IN OC NEITHER.YOU CAN TALK SLANG;thats cool;BUT KEEP THE TRASH TALK TO YOURSELF HOMIE.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Md....*



MANDINGO said:


> LETS ALL TRY AND GET ALONG AND LEAVE THE RACE ISSUES OUT OF IT ALL TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY AND SANDFLEA FROM LOCKING THE THREADS UP IF YOU CANT THEN TRY HARDER


Man...you're my Hero.... LOL....


----------

